# Moving to theUK



## logang (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi i have been offered a job with Kassey Construction Company in their finance section it pays 3300 pounds after tax, insurance and medical to be provide by company. Is the salary enough to live comfortable in London and maybe save some and if anyone has heard of the company or worked for them would like to know how they are.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved this over here to the Britain section to see if we can get a few more responses.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Is that 33,000 a year, or 3300 a month???? Whether its enough, depends on how many of you there are and which part of the UK you're gonna be living in?? It really varies considerably in England

Jo xxxx


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

logang said:


> Hi i have been offered a job with Kassey Construction Company in their finance section it pays 3300 pounds after tax, insurance and medical to be provide by company. Is the salary enough to live comfortable in London and maybe save some and if anyone has heard of the company or worked for them would like to know how they are.



That is perfectly fine to live in London proper if you are in your own. It would be a bit more of a struggle if you have a partner, but still it is quite a good salary.

But be warned, housing will be disappointing (too small), if you possibly can find something new. English people are enamoured with houses that are old (100 years or more), but they are a maintenance challenge, no matter how much character they have. Give me my modern flat any day 

If you save is clearly up to you. Eat in instead of eating out, watch TV instead of going to the movies, share a flat or house instead of renting on your own, use public transport instead of getting a car. Just common sense really, you would have to be quite extravagant to spend £3300 a month and having nothing left to save.


----------



## Husein Serdar (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi
I also was offerd a job of Kassey Construction Company and like you don know anythig for them even more i have to pay 500 pound to their travel agent for the documnets.Do you have to pay somethig or not and did you understand if this is corecrt company.
if you have any positive or negative information pleased send it to me.
thanks


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

hiya guys i work for the police 
and i never heard it b4 
guys if the agent is charging you £500 then there is something not right
i saw so many cases about the agent charging easten europen
the agent bring them here in uk and never bother with the jobs 
then the people are stuck here with no jobs or place to stay

so guys do ur homework b4 taking and step

and plz dnt pay for anything unless you sure about it


----------



## logang (Feb 5, 2010)

The address is kasseyconstruction.co.cc Kassey Construction Company i have found alot of information on them on the web and they do exist and i have to pay 490 pounds. Did you try to get a hold of the company.


----------



## deen (Feb 18, 2010)

I have been offered a similar offer by Kassey Construction and when they sent me back an immediate reply that I have been accepted to work in their architectural dept. I started having doubts as the CV I sent them did not have my diploma papers attached or anything, It was just a flat CV which I had typed out. I started doing immediate research as the salary and benefits was far too impressive to overlook, I still cant confirm the existence of this company, and if they were as reputable as they claim to be then howcome is it that their contractual agreement letter they sent me has numerous spelling errors and the officials signiture is an exact duplicate on both pages..I overlapped them and they are identical. I also can't find them on the internet which is something thats very rare..I can even find myself on google.

I cant post this link as im a new member and they don't allow it, its a list of people who have been domain blacklisted for sending fraudulent or disguised spam mail to scam you.

www . joewein . de / sw / dbl - update / 2010 - 01 - 26 . htm

In this link this is what i found out:

Mail addresses marked '419' are Advance Fee Scam sender addresses

[email protected];419

But if my information on this matter is incorrect and somebody knows this company exists and they are for real please let us know. I honestly think this is a scam.

Cheers


----------



## deen (Feb 18, 2010)

the only real find that I made on this company is on an online job search engine called yazzers


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds like a scam, especially as you are from South Africa.

Take some advice from this website and do some thorough checks before doing anything else

Job offer scams


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why would any company expect you to pay them???
Sound like a scam to me, after all even if they wanted you to pay for visas etc why would they not just deduct it from your first months salary?

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just been googling to find this company and I came up with this email address

Send your Cv To Our Admin Manager [email protected] 

Now I find it strange that a "big" company like this has no company email???


----------



## deen (Feb 18, 2010)

companies like that are not really located where they claim to be, I tracked the IP adress of Kassey Construction who claim to be in the united kingdom and its actually a guy from sweden sending these nonsense emails...I cant believe I almost fell for it


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree with MS.... this screams SCAM!!!!
Why would any company charge a foreigner money for admin?
Also... there are plenty of unemployed workers in the UK. looking for a job.... why would they have to recruit from abroad?

For anybody looking for a job in the UK..... if it seems too good to be true, it probably is.... na d nobody should pay upfront for getting a job!
Employment agencies usually charge the employer, not the employee!


----------



## tictactoe (Feb 24, 2010)

Many South Africans seem to work for the utility company Scottish Power, how or why they do not sure, maybe they recruit there. They sell their services door-to-door. If in doubt about a company check the genuine vacancies held by the British Jobcentre, a Gov't site. Also, the 2012 Olympics in London are hiring a lot of folk in construction worth a try?


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

I worked for JCB in the South East and do not recall a construction company by that name (don't know them all so could mean nothing). 3300 pounds / month is a very good salary but this sounds like a scam to me. If there is no physical address, internet listings, company listing etc then I would walk away... remember there are thousands of unemployed in the UK that would have to be employed first before you can obtain that position (unless you have a specific skill that cannot be found in the UK). 

Weary?? I would be downright sceptical!


----------



## tictactoe (Feb 24, 2010)

In recent years their seems to be a policy of employing overseas labour, which is seen as cheaper, and often when a Brit turns up for the job a migrant is given priority, seems unfair but I guess it's plain economics. However, the Brits seem to be willing to move overseas too with their skills, it's a free market still. I like a mixed workforce, and love living in a multi ethnic multi-cultural Country, some don't. But I believe opportunities are here for those that are willing to work hard, not always are high qualifications needed.


zambezi.king said:


> I worked for JCB in the South East and do not recall a construction company by that name (don't know them all so could mean nothing). 3300 pounds / month is a very good salary but this sounds like a scam to me. If there is no physical address, internet listings, company listing etc then I would walk away... remember there are thousands of unemployed in the UK that would have to be employed first before you can obtain that position (unless you have a specific skill that cannot be found in the UK).
> 
> Weary?? I would be downright sceptical!


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

There needs to be a distinction between European (EU) migrant and others. The EU migrant can be given the job without work permit or having to check for UK workers to fill the post. Migrants from SA etc need to obtain work permits and the company has to prove to the Govt that it has exhausted all avenues in looking for a local to fill the post. Like I said, do you have a special skill that others in your field don't have?

The above is all fair and well, the main concern is the fact that the company has little or no tracebility on the net or anywhere else. Try to contact "Companies House", it is the govt registration body that deals with registering of companies etc.


----------

